# P6 Mags help



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was hoping u guys could help me out on this.I am looking to buy 2 more mags for my P6 but am not finding anything but ProMag's on the internet.I have been looking for them since I bought it is October.I would appreciate any help u all could give me in locating some mags.Not being able to find them is driving me totally nuts.Thx in advance for any help.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://www.topgunsupply.com/magazines-sig-sauer_p225/


----------



## JB Dix (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thanks here too*



unpecador said:


> http://www.topgunsupply.com/magazines-sig-sauer_p225/


Dude this is great. I bought like 4 of the other p6 clips myself...ugh, I hate the little rubber bottoms. They mess up my cool. This one looks great, but I can't go spending money atm  Maybe in a month or two.


----------

